# Newly Diagnosed



## joeyandjono (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi   I have just found out I have type 2 diabetes   finding it very difficult to get my head around it at the moment and feeling a little lost and confused is this normal


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum.......

The feelings you are having at the moment are normal, in fact all newly diagnosed will have these feelings to some degree.....

Don't feel you need to learn everything straight away......relax and take in all the information you receive at your own pace....

Joining here is one of the best things you could have done....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Joeyandjono, welcome to the forum  How did you come to be diagnosed? In answer to your question, yes - it is normal to feel a bit lost and confused. Diabetes can be a complicated condition and there is a great deal of information you may feel you need to take in right from the start. However, think of this as a marathon, not a sprint. The good news is that you have been diagnosed, so you can start working towards improving your health - much better to know than to remain in the dark and not know why you are feeling as you probably have been.

A good place to start is by reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, plus I would also recommend getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will all give you an excellent grounding and understanding of what it all entails and how to deal with it.

Have you been given any medication for your diabetes? Please ask us any questions you may have, and someone is bound to have an answer for you


----------



## joeyandjono (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi thanks for your reply   just went to doctors for blood test as I also have high blood pressure but just put it down to stress as I have a lot this last 18 months both at work and home and I am now facing redundency so it came as quite a shock went to see diabetic nurse yesterday amd I am going back next week for checks and hopefully sorted out with medication


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2013)

joeyandjono said:


> Hi thanks for your reply   just went to doctors for blood test as I also have high blood pressure but just put it down to stress as I have a lot this last 18 months both at work and home and I am now facing redundency so it came as quite a shock went to see diabetic nurse yesterday amd I am going back next week for checks and hopefully sorted out with medication



Sorry to hear about the job and stress situation  Try not to worry too much - diabetes can be successfully controlled with the right knowledge and determination, and hopefully by improving your health you will feel better able to cope with the stresses in your life. Let us know how you go at your appointment


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 5, 2013)

_Hi J&J,

Warm welcome to the forum, you've come to the right place for support and any advice you need. Sad to read your news and hope things start to ease with time._


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from me.

Fingers crossed for you on both the job and diabetes front.

Just for your information though, there is much that you will be able to do for yourself diabetes-wise to keep your symptoms in check. I was diagnosed in October 2009 and following a complete overhaul in diet & lifestyle I am now off all medication and my blood sugar level is quite satisfactory. I may have been a little fortunate up to now, but I hope you are too.

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum joeyandjono


----------



## Steff (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Joeyandjono a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## joeyandjono (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi thanks for your warm welcom sorry not replied before

I am back tomorrow to see diabetic nurse so I hope she will be sorting my meds out as feeling dizzy and very tired at the moment and then Monday I am going to have the diabetic eye test so I am slightly overwhelmed by it all at the moment!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2013)

joeyandjono said:


> Hi thanks for your warm welcom sorry not replied before
> 
> I am back tomorrow to see diabetic nurse so I hope she will be sorting my meds out as feeling dizzy and very tired at the moment and then Monday I am going to have the diabetic eye test so I am slightly overwhelmed by it all at the moment!!!



I'm sure you will be feeling better soon - hope the appointment goes well  The eye test is nothing to worry about. They may put some drops in your eyes to make the pupils dilate - these may sting a bit and make things seem very bright for a few hours afterwards, so do take some sunglasses with you (even if not sunny!), and don't drive. Let us know how things go!


----------



## Icey (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

It's very normal to feel confused and find it difficult, I'm still finding it hard to get my head around 3 and a bit years later. I started off with positive steps when newly diagnosed and then just ignored it for the last few years but recently had to go on tablets which has given me the kick up the butt I needed.

Best of luck with your appointment. Don't worry about the eye test they are pretty straight forward and it's always pretty cool to see the pictures!

Icey


----------



## joeyandjono (Apr 13, 2013)

*my results*

Hi everybody

Went to see diabetic nurse yesterday here are my results

HbA1C    10.7           Chol 5.3

she has put me on Metformin one once a day to start with I have to see her again mid May and then I will be going onto statins.

It's all so mind boggling I am just hoping the Metformin agrees with me I think she will be increasing next month just wants to see how I am with it.

Jo x


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 13, 2013)

If you're anything like me, you'll probably get an upset digestive system at first.  It can settle down after a while, up to a month, but if it doesn't they might try you on the slow release version.  I never had to, although I still get the windy side-effect after a year - particularly if I have a carb-laden meal.  It's not so bad when I stick to low carb meals.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2013)

joeyandjono said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Went to see diabetic nurse yesterday here are my results
> 
> ...



Hi Jo, really you should have been allowed to try and control your blood sugar levels by modifying your diet and activity levels before being put on the metformin - however, it's quite common to be put on it straight away. The main side-effects are gastric upset, but there is a 'slow-release' version which is a bit kinder if you don't get on with the ordinary stuff


----------



## Archiesdream (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello joeyandjono. Am new here also so a very warm welcome to you.


----------



## joeyandjono (Apr 14, 2013)

*Newbie like me*

Hi how r u doing have you had your treatment sorted yet and how do you feel?


----------



## joeyandjono (Apr 18, 2013)

*my update*

Hi

Had eye test on monday it was as you all said nothing to worry about

I have been on Metformin since saturday and adjusted my diet for the last two weeks I am begining to feel a little less tired and now thinking before I eat anything whereas before I just ate it!!!!

Thanks for your support everybody

Jo


----------

